# Well I took 18 fish to lfs



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep i couldn't resist-I had to have him-I think he is called an odo pike-At least thats what they told me-He is currently right around the 10 inch mark maybe alittle bigger.Sorry for the shitty pics-but it will give you an idea!!!!!Thanks for looking everyone!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bump-cause of the troll!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet

i always wanted one they had one at my lfs but i ddint have the room.

btw i have never seen an odhoe (sp?) pike that looked like that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> sweet
> 
> i always wanted one they had one at my lfs but i ddint have the room.
> 
> btw i have never seen an odhoe (sp?) pike that looked like that


Do you happen to know what kind he may be them rocker-my lfs is usually wrong with there discriptions n e how!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont really know much about other fihs lol just the basics i guess.

But the one si see at my lfs always seem to be very silver
the face looks weird to me too

i could be wrong about eveyrthing as well too LOL

let me look up some things


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah Midway pets has one of those or it might be a hujta gar. that they are trying to pass off as an ATF. they are cool fish. I was thinking bout getting one myself.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> i dont really know much about other fihs lol just the basics i guess.
> 
> But the one si see at my lfs always seem to be very silver
> the face looks weird to me too
> ...


Thanks Rocker!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

we were both close

there spelt odoe

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...p?article_id=35


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> hahah Midway pets has one of those or it might be a hujta gar. that they are trying to pass off as an ATF. they are cool fish. I was thinking bout getting one myself.


LOL-I have no clue what he really is!!!!!I do know however this guy is a bad ass!!!!He was chasing my finger at the lfs!!!Took him home tossed him in a 33 gal long for now!!!!To get him settled in!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> hahah Midway pets has one of those or it might be a *hujta** gar*. that they are trying to pass off as an ATF. they are cool fish. I was thinking bout getting one myself.


i think my lfs was tyring to pass those as frshwater baracudas :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> hahah Midway pets has one of those or it might be a *hujta** gar*. that they are trying to pass off as an ATF. they are cool fish. I was thinking bout getting one myself.


i think my lfs was tyring to pass those as frshwater baracudas :laugh:
[/quote]

LOL-He is ok-He did however beat the sh*t out of himself in the bucket on the ride home!!!!

Nope you hit the nail on the head with that article Rocker!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

that is an odoe pike. i used to own two of them. in some of my older pics i have two of them in the background. those things can get pretty nasty the ripped a 7-8 inch arapaima in half in my tank. good luck with the fish. they are amazing fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> that is an odoe pike. i used to own two of them. in some of my older pics i have two of them in the background. those things can get pretty nasty the ripped a 7-8 inch arapaima in half in my tank. good luck with the fish. they are amazing fish.


Thanks Jun-I hear ya there,He has a badass temperment-I like that less than 2 minutes of seeing him he was already wanting to destroy my finger-How go you think he will get along with my eel aro and clown knife!!!!Think there ia even a chance on cohabing them all together!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

another two shots!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I knew you wouldn't get anywhere NEAR out of the hobby and I'm glad to see that I was right...but not just b/c of being right but also b/c it seemed like you enjoyed the hobby too much to let it all go at once.









IIRC, you might see some bubblenests from that bad boy...I'd love to see pics of a huge nest if that's the case!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I knew you wouldn't get anywhere NEAR out of the hobby and I'm glad to see that I was right...but not just b/c of being right but also b/c it seemed like you enjoyed the hobby too much to let it all go at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats a bubble nest?Yeah i couldn't resist him-I suspect him to be my new badass-That and my little spilo is coming along nicely!!!







My hobby is downsizing quite a bit lately!!!!I do see me still downsizing in the near future though-I will however keep two tanks up and running though-My big flowerhorn will continue to live in his 125 gal and then my other 125 gal will still house my big guys!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

A bubblenest is a group of mucous-encased bubbles organized at the top of the tank that has been blown by fishes--they're usually associated with gouramies and bettas, but there is a Callichthyid catfish that blows them as well as _H. odoe_, if I recall correctly.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> A bubblenest is a group of mucous-encased bubbles organized at the top of the tank that has been blown by fishes--they're usually associated with gouramies and bettas, but there is a Callichthyid catfish that blows them as well as _H. odoe_, if I recall correctly.


HHHmmm-Learned something new-Thanks-i will have to keep an eye out for this!!!!Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking fish , Congrats


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> That's a nice looking fish , Congrats


One mean sob too-Thanks for the kind words sir!!!!!!They were asking $59.95 for him-I talked them into just giving him to me-So not a bad outcome at all!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AK, U HAVE THE BEST TAST IN FISH HANDS DOWN. That fish looks aswome







what ever it maybe, if i saw one of those i would grab it too, awsome fish AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> AK, U HAVE THE BEST TAST IN FISH HANDS DOWN. That fish looks aswome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks matty!!!!!He is starting to settle in nicely finally!!!!Although he is still on live food-I'm going to try and switch him over to prepared-But I think I will have some issue's on my hand with this guy!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> AK, U HAVE THE BEST TAST IN FISH HANDS DOWN. That fish looks aswome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks matty!!!!!He is starting to settle in nicely finally!!!!Although he is still on live food-I'm going to try and switch him over to prepared-But I think I will have some issue's on my hand with this guy!!!
[/quote]
You might be right. Pure predator! Very cool AK.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is an impressive looking pike, AK! It's good to see that you aren't totally out of the hobby yet.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> That is an impressive looking pike, AK! It's good to see that you aren't totally out of the hobby yet.


Thanks taylor.He looks alot better in person(pics due him no justice)!!!Yeah not out as of yet-Still have two gold spilo's-my fh-aro eel,pacu,2 parrots-albino senegal-bgk-10 inch Jd-But thats the extent so far-More will probably go to the lfs today!!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------

